# Quick, late report from Monday 10/15/12



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I was invited to come on a trip with one of my sales reps (nb&twil) along with some of his peeps. We ended up getting out late and didn't have lines in until 10AM just North of the Nipple. It was slow, but after about an 1 1/2hrs we hooked a solid fish on the left flat and it was smoking the 50 at a good pace. We cleared the lines and settled in but the hook ended up pulling. I suspected a big wahoo but we'll never know. We pulled baits for a while longer and ended up hitting a nice hoo a little bit later just inside of the 50 fathom line. Did some bottom fishing after that and got some Ajs, beeliners and white snapper. Also hit a ton of kings on the driftlines. Started running in and hit another Wahoo on the way. It was a little slow, but we ended up with some nice fish in the box. 

Sorry, no pics


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

You did slot better than we did. Dud the wahoo hit a yozuri or a skirted lure


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Sounds like a great trip to me..


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The big one we lost hit a blue/white Express w/ a horse ballyhoo right in the prop wash. That bait has caught wahoo and billfish almost every trip this year in that spot. 

The first one we landed hit a Braid lil speedy plug. The second hit a 12" black/purple/blue bullet headed lure. I don't know who makes it, I got it at a flea market for $3.00 although I'm sure it cost way more than that new.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice report Chris!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

sounds like a good trip in the end, some meat is always better than no meat! of course you always do good chris!! good report! GG


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Glad you were able to get out! I love this time of year and the variety of action, just hard to get out, glad you were able to.

Robert


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris, let's do it again soon. Big Man probably won't make it down any time soon, but we're free to take the boat whenever we want.
This time we'll be WAY ahead of the game. We'll actually have clips on the riggers, bait ahead of time, etc. You know, the stuff that should have been taken care of before we're trying to leave.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

No biggy willy, just don't ever let it happen again.

Just kidding by the way. I know how serious you take stuff


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

For real. Always serious.


----------

